# ULTRA MALE Rx, where is it?



## N21 (Jul 2, 2011)

It says on the supplement website that its ETA was late june, its july now. Why isnt the product available?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for asking, we expect to have this in stock in about two weeks!
We had some delays due to 3rd party independent lab testing we were having done on the Prolensis raw material, that is finished and the product is in production now.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmm I was thinking of a different sort of ultimate male rx 

The stuff is definitely hard to come across....


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd be interested in trying this, if the price is right.


----------



## troubador (Jul 2, 2011)

Prince, what's the targeted application for this? Standalone,used as cycle support/PCT or just give you boners?


----------



## N21 (Jul 3, 2011)

alright good, i cant wait to try this one out , all the supplements ive used so far ive loved from here!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2011)

troubador said:


> Prince, what's the targeted application for this? Standalone,used as cycle support/PCT or just give you boners?



all of the above!  Prolensis Science

Along with Prolensis we have also included Stinging Nettle, Maca Root and Bioperine.


----------



## jguevara (Jul 8, 2011)

<>


----------



## N21 (Jul 11, 2011)

whats the price for Ultra male rx?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2011)

N21 said:


> whats the price for Ultra male rx?



the price will be $45.99
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Ultra Male Rx


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 11, 2011)

Prince said:


> the price will be $45.99
> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Ultra Male Rx


Good price right there for the product.


----------



## N21 (Jul 11, 2011)

wow, that sounds great, not too pricey and im sure itll be a hell of a product


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2011)

N21 said:


> wow, that sounds great, not too pricey and im sure itll be a hell of a product



we think so.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 11, 2011)

How many come in the bottle and what is the recommended dosage a day?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> How many come in the bottle and what is the recommended dosage a day?



60 caps / 2 per day / 30 day supply


----------



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2011)

_*ULTRA MALE Rx -  *60  caps

Vitamin D (As D3  Cholecalciferol) - 2000IU
Zinc (From Aspartate) -  10mg

Prolensis??? (Bulbine Natalensis  PE 10:1) - 400mg
Urtica Dioica PE 10:1 - 100mg
Maca Root PE 20:1 -  50mg
Bioperine - 10mg

This is the source  for the main ingredient Prolensis???  (Bulbine  Natalensis PE 10:1) - *http://prolensis.com*_


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 27, 2011)

its almost the end of July. where is it? i need to add it to my pct


----------



## oufinny (Jul 27, 2011)

Prince this does look well thought out, make sure you have Mitch selling this at Orbit!


----------



## N21 (Jul 28, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> its almost the end of July. where is it? i need to add it to my pct



yeahh i know right, they keep bumping the dates for its ETA, and i want to order me some of it!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2011)

we just got confirmation *it is shipping today* and will be available next week!


----------



## N21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Prince said:


> we just got confirmation *it is shipping today* and will be available next week!



finally, i cant wait to try it out, ill probably do a log on it


----------



## JudgementDay (Jul 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Prince this does look well thought out, make sure you have Mitch selling this at Orbit!


 
I would like to see this stuff at Orbit as well. Looking forward to the reviews on this product.


----------

